# Virginia Pepperweed



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Virginia Pepperweed - Lepidium virginicum, edible and medicinal. Traditionally the seed pods were crushed and used as a pepper substitute, the whole plant as a pot herb. It grows all over the US. These are growing in the gravel at the edge of my driveway and in front of my shop, took the photos this afternoon. It’s a very common weed. It likes poor dry soils.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Okay, so what is a pot herb?


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Balls004 said:


> Okay, so what is a pot herb?


An herb you grow in a pot.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

LOL, I was thinking more along the lines of something you threw in a pot because you could eat it and it wouldn't kill you. Thanks rhrobert!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Pot herb ... potherb ...

noun 

1. 

any herb prepared as food by cooking in a pot, as spinach, or added as seasoning in cookery, as thyme.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Balls004 said:


> LOL, I was thinking more along the lines of something you threw in a pot because you could eat it and it wouldn't kill you. Thanks rhrobert!


you aren't far off....Pot herbs is a traditional French soup herb mixture
I say grown in pots, because we always grow the herbs in pots...tyme, sage, rosemary, etc...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

rhrobert said:


> you aren't far off....Pot herbs is a traditional French soup herb mixture
> I say grown in pots, because we always grow the herbs in pots...tyme, sage, rosemary, etc...


you say tomato i say tomato ... Different folks call it different things ...

It is all good!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

You don't have to grow this plant in a pot. If you have a dry, rocky, useless plot of land... you can't kill it! Keeps coming up year after year all on it's own! And when it does... you have pepper!


----------

